# Possible Audi R8 GT Spyder Test Mule Spotted at Neckarsulm Factory



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Spy photographers captured this interesting looking R8 tester exiting Audi's Neckarsulm facility this morning. What otherwise might appear as a run-of-the-mill Sepang Blue R8 Spyder is likely an early production mule of the upcoming R8 GT Spyder.

The most obvious change is the GT's large carbon fiber wing spoiler affixed to the rear deck. A closer look also reveals the red brake calipers of the GT's carbon ceramic setup and the GT-spec rear valance.










Audi recently revealed the R8 GT Spyder idea in a set of drawings from the Audi Design Team.

Interestingly, this R8 mule foregoes the rest of the R8 GT kit such as carbon fiber rear bumper with round exhaust outlets and carbon fiber front bumper with affixed winglets. We can understand why elements like the GT's darkened taillights and unique grille and inlets might be MIA so as not to make the car too obviously a finalized GT Spyder but have to imagine the lighter weight bumper units and winglets do effect handling and aerodynamics however slightly.

Below are the remainder of our spy photo collection of this car and at the bottom is a link to a gallery including these shots and a second gallery including official design drawings released by Audi Design of the upcoming GT Spyder.














































* Photo Gallery: Audi R8 GT Spyder Test Mule *

* Photo Gallery: Audi R8 GT Spyder Design Drawings *


----------

